# Every single bit of looksmaxing updated this time with the OG expert site Jaw surgery.net



## reptiles (Sep 26, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/my-face-before-and-after-cutting-103-pounds.24348/








Orbital Box Osteotomies for Wide Spaced Eyes or Eyes That Are Too Close Together - Explore Plastic Surgery


The wide or close set eyes requires a hypertelorism repair technique which is why it is usualy not an aesthetuc operation.



exploreplasticsurgery.com












Aesthetic facial surgery - Liposuction & Lipofilling - Dr Joël Defrancq


Dr Joël Defrancq, jaw/orthognatic surgery and full mouth dental implant procedures.




facialsculptureclinic.com




https://looksmax.org/threads/sunscreen-and-prevention-of-skin-aging.29429/https://looksmax.org/threads/harmony-compact-midface.25012/








Ultimate guide to facial flaws and surgeries needed to fix them


Receded chin? Genioplasty or square chin implant Receded jaw or narrow jaw? Jaw surgery or wraparound jaw implant for narrow jaw, or both combined Flat cheekbones? Custom zygomatic arch implant Crooked/bulbous nose? Rhinoplasty Long philtrum? Lip lift Nct, upper eyelid exposure, scleral...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/mouth-widening-device.41234/https://looksmax.org/threads/i-know-a-product-that-can-give-you-hollow-cheeks.31163/https://looksmax.org/threads/gymecelling-makes-you-older.31772/








Sagittal (=foward) jaw growth is influenced during puberty by a ratio of androgens and estrogens.


NTRODUCTION: Sagittal jaw growth is influenced during puberty by a ratio of androgens and estrogens. The CYP19A1 (formerly CYP19) gene encodes the cytochrome P450 enzyme aromatase (estrogen synthetase), which converts testosterone to estrogen. Genetic variations including single nucleotide...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/structural-fat-grafting-chin-implants.29782/








Top 8 Most Important Features for an Attractive Face (With Edits) - My Beauty Consultant


Top 8 must have Feautes for an attractive face... #3 Eye Tilt: Bella Hadid has made eye tilt infamous by getting exposed over and over again for editing...




mybeautyconsultant.net












How to Get Rid of Face Fat | Kenzai


Trying to figure out how to get rid of face fat? Kenzai explores how the face is constructed and how your body fat can screw things up. Click here to learn more.




pulse.kenzai.com




https://looksmax.org/threads/collagen-maxing-guide-gtfih.28058/https://looksmax.org/threads/lifefuel-for-long-midface-boyos.38702/#post-724122








Natural Testosteronemaxxing


How to Increase Testosterone Naturally Firstly Everywhere you go there's attack after attack on masculinity. It's no wonder many are forgetting what they are (men) and customising their gender like a fucking video game. Contrary to popular belief, the antithesis to testosterone isn't estrogen...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/ascend...ace-longer.38938/#lg=attachment103244&slide=0https://looksmax.org/threads/my-buccal-fat-removal-results.37517/page-2#post-727623https://looksmax.org/threads/best-affordable-lamp-for-red-light-therapy.27346/#post-517644https://looksmax.org/threads/could-...w-midface-difference-works.44680/#post-801347https://looksmax.org/threads/surgical-whitemaxing-surgeries-for-ethnics.42828/https://looksmax.org/threads/its-no...e-is-still-hope-left.39662/page-4#post-749398https://looksmax.org/threads/self-destructions-i-did-to-my-looks.43723/https://looksmax.org/threads/for-longmidfacecels.43441/#post-781983https://looksmax.org/threads/guide-how-get-lean-and-eat-what-you-like-1000kcal-daily.43234/https://looksmax.org/threads/ultima...nd-where-to-buy-shit.36626/page-3#post-797329
https://looksmax.org/threads/18-19mewcels-gtfih.75/https://looksmax.org/threads/breathmaxxing.1614/https://looksmax.org/threads/4-bones-collectively-determine-your-quality-of-life.1485/https://looksmax.org/threads/limbal-rings-influence-facial-attractiveness.1368/https://looksmax.org/threads/clear-and-glowing-skin-a-guide-for-men.456/https://looksmax.org/threads/you-could-be-tongue-tied-and-not-realise-it-mewcels-gtfih.4155/https://looksmax.org/threads/beauty...s-from-6s.565/#lg=_xfUid-1-1569065002&slide=0https://looksmax.org/threads/lefort-3-and-ipd.9655/https://looksmax.org/threads/paranasal-hollowing-is-the-most-overlooked-flaw.12574/








The Looksmaxxers Guide to Retin-A/Tretinoin (Skinmaxxers/Acnecels GTFIH)


What is it? Retin-A aka, Tretinoin is a concentrated form of vitamin A that boosts skin collagen production and turnover rates. How does it give you amazing skin? As stated above, retin A boosts collagen production and skin turnover rates. Much like a snake sheds its skin, so do humans...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/real-science-skin-ageing.14637/https://looksmax.org/threads/pfl-to-pfw-ratio-is-extremely-important.13954/https://looksmax.org/threads/scientific-attractiveness-compilation.11794/








ULTIMATE Steroid Guide.


People think that all PEDs "steroids" and that all "steroids" are the same. What they dont realise is that there are many different types of steroids used for different purposes. Many of the drugs used along side steroids like HGH or DNP are missunderstood. But today, we will be having a...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/absolute-mongaloid-of-a-heightmaxxing-thread.9534/https://looksmax.org/threads/testosterone-maxxing.14321/


Beautycheck - characteristics of beautiful faces




Beautycheck - characteristics of beautiful faces


https://looksmax.org/threads/brocolli-theory-gtfih.3491/








Found the holy fucking grail-Browridge/eyebrow lowering


So turns out yaremchuk invented it many years ago. Its simply a reverse browlift with some modifcations. Some great result. Enjoy your hunter eyes fags




looksmax.org












How to sleep CORRECTLY and WHY


This post sounds ridiculous but think back. Did anyone teach you "how to sleep"? They taught you how to use a spoon or how to wipe your butt but they never taught you how to sleep. Yea you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep but do you know what time? In this thread, I am giving you the...




looksmax.org












Low Inhib Max Guide (very long list)


I remember this thread got so much hate from the other site for "being bluepilled/redpilled" but this has worked for me. There was also so much strawmen that I was saying being low inhib = ascension for everyone, which is nonsense. If you are still trying to ascend, being low inhib is important...




looksmax.org












The Ultimate Lookmaxing Steroid Guide - Lowest Risk/Highest Reward


Okay here it goes. This guide is aimed to give you insight into most effective physique enhancing drugs with a HUGE emphasis on NOT speeding up MBP, getting acne, getting gyno, aging your face and permanently corrupting your endocrine system. This protocol is only applicable once you are in...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/academic-research-on-estrogen-in-milk.23801/https://looksmax.org/threads/attention-all-roundfacecels.23848/https://looksmax.org/threads/beware-your-camera-may-be-lying-to-you.24169/https://looksmax.org/threads/your-femur-tibia-and-clavicles-are-not-100-closed-at-18.24621/https://looksmax.org/threads/eye-surgery-maxing-for-eyecels-get-here.24713/https://looksmax.org/threads/a-simp...creased-this-mans-height-over-2-inches.24447/https://looksmax.org/threads/its-all-about-the-womb-long-attention-span-only.244/https://looksmax.org/threads/natures-skin-care-guide.25258/https://looksmax.org/threads/grow-taller-after-20yrs.24798/





Good article on Rotation Types and Facial Types







lookism.net














Chubby, Droopy Face. Cause - Weak Facial Bones! - Melbourne, AU


I've always been fit and slim however my face has always looked the opposite due to weak facial bones. I had a few consultations with the amazing Dr....




www.realself.com









Gunson’s Mandibular Angle Implants


Gunson’s Mandibular Angle Implants



jawsurgeryforums.com









Aesthetics


Aesthetics



jawsurgeryforums.com









Chin shield osteotomy


Chin shield osteotomy



jawsurgeryforums.com









Consulting with Sinn - modified lefort 3


Consulting with Sinn - modified lefort 3



jawsurgeryforums.com









Sailer transformation: what was done in this case?


Sailer transformation: what was done in this case?



jawsurgeryforums.com









Side wing, chin wing surgeons + zygo osteotomy


Side wing, chin wing surgeons + zygo osteotomy



jawsurgeryforums.com









Hydroxyapatite/collagen composite is a reliable material for malar augmentation


Hydroxyapatite/collagen composite is a reliable material for malar augmentation



jawsurgeryforums.com









Login


Login



jawsurgeryforums.com






https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/606103113232810016/608783529601400862/unknown.png




https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/606103113232810016/608783768966266906/unknown.png







What is a "Side wing osteotomy"?


What is a "Side wing osteotomy"?



jawsurgeryforums.com












Behavioral changes of patients after orthognathic surgery develop on the basis of the loss of vomeronasal organ: a hypothesis - Head & Face Medicine


We introduce a hypothesis which presumes that damage to the vomeronasal organ during a Le Fort I osteotomy of the maxilla for the purpose of orthognathic surgical treatment of congenital or acquired jaw deformities affects the patient's social life in terms of the selection of mates and...




head-face-med.biomedcentral.com









DNA appliance


DNA appliance



jawsurgeryforums.com












Our Face Bones Change Shape as We Age


Getting rid of facial wrinkles may not be enough to obscure the signs of aging. For a truly youthful look, you'll have to reshape the bones in your face.




www.livescience.com






http://www.mauricemommaerts.eu/files/PDF/634977779913771600.pdf







BonoFill, a bioreactor grown injectable bone graft


BonoFill, a bioreactor grown injectable bone graft



jawsurgeryforums.com









Nutrition and Physical Degeneration


Nutrition and Physical Degeneration



jawsurgeryforums.com






f CCW rotation via Posterior Downgraft of the Maxilla - Google-Suche


:





Long-Term Stability of CCW rotation via Posterior Downgraft of the Maxilla


Long-Term Stability of CCW rotation via Posterior Downgraft of the Maxilla



jawsurgeryforums.com









Who did this surgery?


Who did this surgery?



jawsurgeryforums.com






» Craniofaciostenosi e displasia frontonasale










(PDF) The ideal male jaw angle - An Internet survey


PDF | Background: The ideal male jaw angle has not been established. With the advent of additive manufacturing, precise customized shaping is a... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net













Chin shield osteotomy--a new genioplasty technique avoiding a deep mento-labial fold in order to increase the labial competence - PubMed


The authors report a genioplasty technique in which the advancement of an anterior mandibular segment is executed with a specific osteotomy form that helps to avoid a deep mentolabial fold and improves labial competence. The osteotomy presented achieves this by creating a 'chin shield' where the...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov









Zygomatic Sandwich Osteotomy / Zygomatic Arch Osteotomy (forward vs lateral)


Zygomatic Sandwich Osteotomy / Zygomatic Arch Osteotomy (forward vs lateral)



jawsurgeryforums.com






https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Comparison-of-zygomatic-arch-osteotomy-Powell-et-al-and-zygomatic-sandwich-osteotomy_fig17_277476643




» Craniofaciostenosi e displasia frontonasale







Maxillo-Malar Osteotomy


Maxillo-Malar Osteotomy



jawsurgeryforums.com









Sagittal Split Ramus Osteotomy


Sagittal Split Ramus Osteotomy



jawsurgeryforums.com







https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=342789
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=459278
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=46537
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=442735
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=441249
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=77226
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=392317
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=412748
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=270040
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=270040
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=393094
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S2176-94512012000400028
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=324074
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=362992
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=386355
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=386908
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=360743
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=167657
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=203702
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=371282
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=377828
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=41057
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=377385
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=290634
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=370871
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=31168
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=368681
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=365798
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=169446
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=362744
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=308113
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=363929
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=310513
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=101697
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=352359
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=356755
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=352672
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=349029
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=347070
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=342821
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=113589
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=39789
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=336030
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=335357
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=5521
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=304813
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=39233
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=55911
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=310366
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=281836
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=85135
http://jawpain-tmjtreatment.com/
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=119937
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=2082
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=118837
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=111092
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=87858
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=73214
https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=62960 


.looksmaxxing

*Epitalon (Youth maxxing)*
https://selfhacked.com/blog/epitalon-benefits/ Legit stuff. Very interesting. Preventing is better than reversing. Purchased a cycle from a supplier who makes it in a lab. Will report if I notice any changes. Everyone who takes it reports “Well being” “Clarity of the mind” “Skin...
https://looksmax.org/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fforum.****************%2Fstyles%2Fdefault%2Fxenforo%2FL.png&hash=63ddd12935ffe0f11642b053d7292dbe&return_error=1
forum.****************
*[INFO] - correlation between masseter thickness and facial form*
http://www.ijdr.in/article.asp?issn...=23;issue=6;spage=726;epage=731;aulast=Rohila @Neo Masseter muscle thickness was found to be negatively correlated to vertical facial pattern and positively associated with transverse craniofacial morphology. ie strong masseters...
https://looksmax.org/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fforum.****************%2Fstyles%2Fdefault%2Fxenforo%2FL.png&hash=63ddd12935ffe0f11642b053d7292dbe&return_error=1
forum.****************
*Mouth Widening Guide | Looksmax.me - Mens Self-Improvement Forum*
Mouth Widening Guide Make your mouth wider! Why is mouth width important? Like every other facial feature, the mouth needs to be of a certain dimensions and be proportional to the whole of the face in order to be good looking and have harmony. The things that decide if you have a good mouth...






looksmax.me
*[Serious] - high FWHR compact wide dom square head theory is legit*
It's the most desired chad look women crawl for These men (btw no this isnt a Morph, it's fucking over) low Eye to mouth angle thus wide interpupilary distance or at least wide palpebral fissure length, high fwhr and generally wide compact skull just like a bulldog along with a Sub 100...
https://looksmax.org/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fforum.****************%2Fstyles%2Fdefault%2Fxenforo%2FL.png&hash=63ddd12935ffe0f11642b053d7292dbe&return_error=1
forum.****************
*[Discussion] - which jawline is more ideal?*
Typically, the antegonial notch is, as its name indicates, located in the masseter area, before the gonion. Correlation to downward growth patterns has been proposed so the question here is, which of these 2 types of jawline do you consider ideal? Invisible antegonial notch Ridiculous...
https://looksmax.org/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fforum.****************%2Fstyles%2Fdefault%2Fxenforo%2FL.png&hash=63ddd12935ffe0f11642b053d7292dbe&return_error=1
forum.****************
*[INFO] - Blackpill on forehead shape*
The ideal and most masculine forehead is angular-squareshaped short and Broad with a generally high width to height ratio Barrets forehead is a prime example this combination is the most masculine forehead shape, the shortness and squareness makes you masculine and the broadness of the...
https://looksmax.org/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fforum.****************%2Fstyles%2Fdefault%2Fxenforo%2FL.png&hash=63ddd12935ffe0f11642b053d7292dbe&return_error=1
forum.****************
*Mid mandible pill*
The mid mandible is one of the most underrated traits, it's the area between the top of your chin and your jaw angle most People will Always come up with "muh wide jaw angle" but thats actually a meme A wide jaw angle DOES correlate with masculinity but NOT as much as the chin and mid mandible...
https://looksmax.org/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fforum.****************%2Fstyles%2Fdefault%2Fxenforo%2FL.png&hash=63ddd12935ffe0f11642b053d7292dbe&return_error=1
forum.****************
*Eye to mouth angle, another brutal blackpill*
Eye to mouth angle is the measured angle from the middle of your lips to your pupils it's basically a combination of midface and interpupillary distance measuring and thus a more precise measuring a high eye to mouth angle and thus a wide ESR (Eye seperation Ratio) is associated with...
https://looksmax.org/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fforum.****************%2Fstyles%2Fdefault%2Fxenforo%2FL.png&hash=63ddd12935ffe0f11642b053d7292dbe&return_error=1


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

Go book your surgeries and forget it.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Go book your surgeries and forget it.





Yes wait i need work first ffs it takes time life doesn't work in 123's it works in 50'60's


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Yes wait i need work first ffs it takes time life doesn't work in 123's it works in 50'60's



Do blowjobs for money.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Do blowjobs for money.





your a closet homo if this was incels.is they would have banned your ass on the spot the mods are a lot more lax here


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

reptiles said:


> your a closet homo if this was incels.is they would have banned your ass on the spot the mods are a lot more lax here



pls no gey.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 26, 2019)

compiles me


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice list ngl


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 15, 2020)

Great thread
Does Chico have a good mid mandible? @reptiles


----------

